# Best Dressage Saddle for Small Rider?



## MissGem (1 January 2013)

I am only 5'1 and am wondering what brands of dressage saddles people recommend for someone my height with short thighs? My lovely Amerigo Pinerolo saddle fits the horse but not me, so have decided I need to sell it and buy something that places my leg in the right position. Any suggestions?


----------



## eventer131 (2 January 2013)

i have a butet  dressage saddle specifically for shorter 5ft3 as i am. but this saddle doesnt fit my horse so i am actually just selling it, but i would recommend them for shorter people as they can change like the lengths of the flap and blocks etc..


----------



## Squiggles on Paper (2 January 2013)

I'm personally not a huge fan of them but a lot of people on my yard have Sue Carson saddles? Adults have them as well as children, but they do suit horses that are a bit more 'rounder', not skinny minis  My dressage saddle is a keiffer and I'm about 5'5.


----------



## Fahrenheit (2 January 2013)

Ideal Roella


----------



## Jane_Lou (2 January 2013)

I just sold our old dressage saddle which was a short flap Albion sl, lovely saddle for the shorter rider, we now have an ideal roella which is great as not only does it have a shorter flap but it has a narrow twist as well.


----------



## Britestar (2 January 2013)

For me the saddle must not have knee/ thigh blocks as I find they are always in the wrong place for short legs. I have an old wintec pro dressage with no blocks are all and I love it - so does po.


----------



## thespanishmane (2 January 2013)

I am 5' nowt and have a Sue Carson.  I have taken the thigh blocks off it as they gave me a groin strain!(mincey Spaniard can whip round at the drop of a hat, and got an awful pull as I was 'blocked in)

Had real problems finding saddle to fit us both.  I now know WOW make them to fit you and your horse.  I also seem to think Prestige make a shorter flap version.  I realise these are all pretty expensive, but I have struggled with standard size saddles.  Fitted horse fine but made me look like a small child and uncomfortable to boot as my thighs are short, but lower leg is standard.

The best comments I get when people see me dismount are 'I never realised you were that short'

Hey, let's start a short riders thread!


----------



## Bendyhorse (2 January 2013)

Hi there 

I am also on the shorter side of dressage rider height LOL and I bought a silhouette saddlery dressage saddle and the fitter actually custom made the saddle to fit me so at a glance its almost GP but long enough panels deep knee rolls and lovely deep seat for a good stressage session. It cos me about £850 so not bad i recon x


----------



## seabsicuit2 (2 January 2013)

Jaguar, Fieldhouse's new range which is called Gfs. 
Anything with a narrow twist in the seat 
Wow is good


----------



## christine48 (2 January 2013)

Sue Carson have just brought out a new dressage saddle for small horses & riders.


----------



## littlemisshelpful (2 January 2013)

Devoucoux small twist and flap size due to mono flap keeps you close to the horse


----------



## MissGem (3 January 2013)

Thanks to everyone for their replies - think I need to sit on a few... in the meantime, if anyone knows anyone who might be interested in my Amerigo, which is in excellent condition, 17" and a 1 1/2 fitting (medium?), do PM me!  Can send photos and it looks almost new!


----------



## painted ponies (3 January 2013)

I second the Ideal Roella.  Im 5'2 and I love mine.


----------



## muffinthemule (15 January 2013)

Sorry to hijack this thread but wondering if an Ideal Roella would suit me at 5'6" tall? Love the look of it and my horse is very short coupled. Thanks v much!


----------



## HunTheBun (15 January 2013)

I'm 5ft 1 and bought a new saddle 2 months ago.

It has completely transformed my riding, and my horse's way of going - my chunky monkey of a cob is now desperate to show off passage at every opportunity, and I've never felt so secure yet 'unstuck' in a saddle. I tried Albions, Equipes, Amerigos, Kieffers...you name it - I tried it.

Of all these I have chosen a 'Cygnet'. It was designed by saddler Martin Wilkinson for children and BYRDS riders and is only available from his saddlery in Herts or the national saddle centre for about £1200

It is wonderfully comfortable if like me your not blessed with legs that are 10ft long and give you a brilliantly close feel! Velcro blocks as standard 

I am a VERY fussy rider - and I LOVE this saddle


----------



## longdog (15 January 2013)

I would also recommend Ideal or Prestige. Good for petite types.


----------



## HunTheBun (15 January 2013)

Forgot to mention that the cygnet is made by ideal


----------



## MissGem (18 January 2013)

I tried an immaculate secondhand (barely used) Ideal Roella monoflap last week, but unfortunately it was a bit too wide for my horse, otherwise I would probably have bought it.  I have not actually seen a Roella normal flap or Cygnet, although I was in contact with Martin Wilkinson saddlers the other day and it was mentioned to me.

I have a Prestige jumping saddle which I love and am having the fitter to reflock that next week, so she is bringing some dressage saddles for me to try.

So, now considering Ideal, Prestige and also Patrick Saddlery (bespoke saddles and megabucks, for which I would need to take out another loan from the OH!!!!)


----------



## zoon (19 January 2013)

I use wow saddles and am about 5'3, but with particularly short legs!  The twist on a wow is very narrow which suits me and they have customised the flaps for my short legs. My jumping saddle has flaps that are only 11" long (not much bigger than the stirrups!)







Doesn't look so silly with me on board







(Slightly pregnant me, hence the bulge!)

My dressage saddle on the other hand has not been shortened. I didn't like the look of the shortened flap as it looked like a show saddle or a dodgy GP rather than a dressage saddle. So the short leg issue has been solved by changing the angle of the flap. The flaps on the dressage saddle are actually angled backwards so it brings the blocks closer to my leg. Once on, they look straight -







(Me post baby, so just plain fat!)

If you chose a decent company - there is a lot they can do to alter the saddle to aid in our lack of leg length!  First horse is a 16.3 WB built like a tank, so far too much horse for me really, but we managed well as a pea on a drum. Second us a 16hh tb so I am slightly more in proportion. In a few weeks the same saddles will be gong on my newly backed 15.2 welsh x hannovarian - love wow saddles!


----------



## MissGem (22 January 2013)

zoon said:



			I use wow saddles and am about 5'3, but with particularly short legs!  The twist on a wow is very narrow which suits me and they have customised the flaps for my short legs. My jumping saddle has flaps that are only 11" long (not much bigger than the stirrups!)







Doesn't look so silly with me on board







(Slightly pregnant me, hence the bulge!)

My dressage saddle on the other hand has not been shortened. I didn't like the look of the shortened flap as it looked like a show saddle or a dodgy GP rather than a dressage saddle. So the short leg issue has been solved by changing the angle of the flap. The flaps on the dressage saddle are actually angled backwards so it brings the blocks closer to my leg. Once on, they look straight -







(Me post baby, so just plain fat!)

If you chose a decent company - there is a lot they can do to alter the saddle to aid in our lack of leg length!  First horse is a 16.3 WB built like a tank, so far too much horse for me really, but we managed well as a pea on a drum. Second us a 16hh tb so I am slightly more in proportion. In a few weeks the same saddles will be gong on my newly backed 15.2 welsh x hannovarian - love wow saddles!
		
Click to expand...

Many thanks for posting these pics - you don't look short legged in the dressage saddle!  The picture of you on your big horse reminds me of me on mine - I too look like the 'pea on a drum' on my 16.2hh ISH!!!


----------

